
Excel 2016 for Mac: Automatic calculation not working off screen - thomasdereyck
https://github.com/thomasdereyck/bugs/wiki/Microsoft-Excel-2016-for-Mac:-Automatic-calculation-not-working-for-cells-that-are-just-off-screen.
======
osullivj
I'm guessing this is a bug in the MacOS specific GUI layer for Excel 2016 for
Mac. If the core calculation engine, which must be shared with Excel for
Windows, had a bug like this it would have noticed and fixed long ago. My
guess would be that the GUI code to pull the value from the calc graph isn't
triggered if the cell isn't in view. All IMHO of course as I'm not personally
familiar with Excel's code. I am intimately familiar with the Excel XLL SDK
and Open Office Calc's core calc engine though.

~~~
thomasdereyck
While I'm not as familiar with low-level Excel as you seem to be, I also
suspect this is a rendering bug. If you type "=J64" in cell K45, that cell
updates correctly with each change, so the calculation seems to be working
fine. Doesn't make it less annoying though. Never had this issue in Excel for
Mac 2011 BTW.

